# shrimp and Columbian tetra.



## scrud (23 Jan 2014)

Has anyone had any experience keeping shrimp with Columbian tetra?

I've searched around for an answer to this but getting conflicting results, even my lfs were unsure. I already keep amanos with them and they are fine but not sure how cherries or bees would fair.


----------



## tim (23 Jan 2014)

Ime most fish will pick off babies, natural food source for a lot of species but if your tanks well planted neocardinias especially breed well enough to keep the population thriving.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jan 2014)

If it fits in their mouth they will try to eat it, once they get a taste for them good luck


----------



## scrud (23 Jan 2014)

there's plenty of space in the tank where the fish cant get to.

thanks for the replies.


----------



## devo (23 Jan 2014)

In spite of looking like Piranha, my Columbians seemed slow, dozy and not very predatory. Not at all like my Congo Tetras, cute but utterly vicious !
D


----------



## Claire (24 Jan 2014)

I find my columbians calm fish normally, but at feeding time they are voracious eaters. I think once they realise that one tastes nice, there soon won't be many left. They grow to a decent size too, so would definitely be able to fit them in their mouths.


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Jan 2014)

I've kept adult amanos and cherrys with a small shoal of Columbians and they got along fine. They undoubtedly polished off most of the cherry offspring. But If I remember rightly I think some managed to reach maturity. I suppose it depends on how densely planted your tank is.


----------

